# Moving to Dubai TODAY - a few questions



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi all

i am moving out to Dubai today with my 2 year old daughter and hubby. We are very excited. 
will be moving to Dubai Marina area. Have a few questions

1. where is the best place to go grocery shopping? the cheapest and with the best products?
2. is there anything like online grocery shopping?
3. healthcare question. As my hubby is self emplyed we are required to get our own health insurance. Can anyone reccommend a good company as we need this ASAP
4. what is the closest and best beach near to Dubai Marina ?
5. what would you say are the main pros and cons for living in Dubai? I have decided to give it a year and see how we get on. fingers crossed

that's it for now

thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

milkshake2044 said:


> hi all
> 
> i am moving out to Dubai today with my 2 year old daughter and hubby. We are very excited.
> will be moving to Dubai Marina area. Have a few questions
> ...


_Good luck with the move here and hope you and your family enjoy your time here._


----------



## S3M (Oct 2, 2009)

I am heading out in about 10 days, so good luck to you and I hope all goes well


----------

